# looking for tires and rims....



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

I'm looking for used tires and rims for my 98 Tahoe. I've checked craigslist with no luck. Just wondering if anyone on here was getting rid of some or knows someone getting rid of some. Looking for a full set. In good condition. 
Thanks


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Go to TireRack.com
They have great deals on there!


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

I might have a set off of a 95 chevy suburban aluminum, wheels were nice when I took them off but tires ill have to check.


----------

